# Fish acting weird for a while now!!! Need Help!!!



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

I started my tank about 3 months ago. I thought I had completed the bio-cycle so I put 4 fish in Jacob Peacocks. Then a week after becasue I still thought I had completed the bio-cycle I added 4 Strawberry Peacocks, 4 OB Peacocks. So now I have 12 fish in total then I realized after test and further reading that I had not completed the bio-cycle.... So I took care of that and now my water is at 7.8 PH, 0 Nitrite, 0 Ammonia, and 10-20 Nitrate depending on when I did my last water change. I do water changes weekly 25-30%. The water temp is right at 77F. I have two Aquaclear 110's, two 300w heaters, Marine Land Power Head 1300 GPH for kicking up debris, and Top Fin 8000 Air Pump/ two 22 inch bubble wands that attach to the back wall for oxygenation. I feed them New Life Spectrum. I have 60 pounds of Texas Holey Rock, 100 pounds of sand, Power-Glo 18k light, and a 90 Gallon Aquarium.

When I first got the fish they would play in the rocks and they were really happy! After about four weeks they started hanging out at the top of the tank and they don't play in the rocks any more. If I turn the light off at night they come down and go to sleep. If I turn the light off during the day they will come down for a minute or two then go back up to the top again. I have been feeding them three times a day and then I read some where that that was too much and that could be causing there inactivity... so I went down to one feeding a day. Still they hand out on the top of the tank. Another thing that is really weird is I always feed them on the top left side and that's the only place they hang out... Also when they see me walk by they always think I am coming to feed them so they get right up against the left wall when I get close to the tank. I just don't know what to do to get them to act normal again. Also when I used to feed them 3 times a day there would never be any left over food so I am not sure if I was over feeding to begin with.

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First, do you have both males and females? How many of each? You may need more fish, but note that peacocks crossbreed and females are hard (impossible?) to ID once mixed because they look alike.

It sounds like the ones at the top are being harassed. Is there one that is chasing the others around?


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have 1 male and 3 female on all except for the Jacob I have 2 males and 2 females. There is not any harassment.. When they do move it seems like every one chases every one. There is not one particular fish picking on the others. Also there not fully grown yet there all about 4 inches long right now.

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, lurking at the top is a sign of a harassed fish, so keep watching. I'd try taking out the extra male jake for starters.

You are not saving fry? I might add a bunch of females and maybe even a hap species to increase the number of fish in your tank. Fish feel safer in larger numbers.


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

I probably should have asked this before... What do you consider harassment? No I don't plan on saving the fry.

Thanks!


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

Since you brought up the harassment thing I have noticed the Male OB chases the Female OB's around quite a bit?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Harrassment is when a fish is not allowed free access to the entire tank. When a fish is chased out of the good spots in the rocks often enough (or maybe he is not being chased, but he is just too afraid) he lurks under the surface. It causes stress which can lead to illness.

More fish, more females.


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply I just got a chance to go get some more fish. I have had to work a lot latley. So now I have 4 Bi-color 500 Peacock fish 3 females and 1 male... I have only had them for about 4 hrs and there all still hanging out at the top... I don't know what to do this is getting annoying...

Thanks.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

hanging out at the top gasping for air or are they just swimming around at the top of the tank? Maybe try taking some of the rocks out or rearranging the rocks?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

drummer4261900 said:


> Another thing that is really weird is I always feed them on the top left side and that's the only place they hang out... Also when they see me walk by they always think I am coming to feed them so they get right up against the left wall when I get close to the tank.


That's normal behavior.

You can try to rearrange the tank and see if that helps. You can also turn off all the lights in the room and observe the tank for a while. You may see the aggressor, if there is one.

What are the water parameters?


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

hanging out at the top gasping for air or are they just swimming around at the top of the tank?
There not gaping for air there just hanging out. Some times they will swim around for a bit but then they will go back up to the same corner.

What are the water parameters?
7.8 PH, 0 Nitrite, 0 Ammonia, and 5 Nitrate 77F.

Thanks!


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

drummer4261900 said:


> There not gaping for air there just hanging out. Some times they will swim around for a bit but then they will go back up to the same corner.


Their behavior sounds normal; expectant of any greedy fish. :wink:

Nonetheless, keep an eye on the OB male and the jakes. If any of the males are on the bottom of the tank and the rest are at the top, you have the aggressors.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

I can think of a few possibilities for this. First, there could be a warm or cool spot that is more confortable than the rest of the tank. Perhaps a dog, cat, child, or even adult walking by, tapping, or otherwise disturbing the aquarium could be the situation. Another thing could be some type of electromagnetic pulse or leakage due to nearby wires or outlets. Lighting also could be the cause (is there anything different about the lighting in the area they choose?). And of course, It could be a combination of any of the above or other factors. If something is uncomfortable or stressing them, they may group up in a less disturbed area.


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

I live in a two bedroom apt and I can see the fish tank from the couch when I watch TV its only about 10 feet away... Do you think they could be seeing me from there?

Thanks!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Depending where you are, try taking out the heaters, at least one at a time, and see if this helps. I live in Florida and only use a heater in the winter. Something definitely sounds off to me. The power heads and bubble wands may be too much fo them. Try taking them out also. You should have plenty of Oxygenation with the Aquaclears.


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

I actually started out with out the power head then I added it because they were acting weird. I added the bubble wands 2 weeks later because they are still acting weird. I have tried turning off the bubble wands and the power head for a week and that did not help. I also just added a second heater a few weeks ago because its 45-55 degrees in Ohio where I live in the daytime and at night it dips down to 32 or below.

Thanks!


----------

